# Warcraft RPG "the haunting of barrenrim" [OOC - second wind]



## sophist (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi,
this is the definitve try to get a Warcraft D&D campaign going here.  
Below are the guidelines to follow:

* 4th level
* 28 point buy.
* for creation, you get a fixed number of hp for levels 2,3,4: for d4 you get
  2,5 hp, for a d6:4, d8: 5,5, d10: 7, and d12: 8,5.
  After summung this up, drop all fractions:
  e.g Ftr2/rog1/Hlr1 -> 10+7+4+5,5=26,5 which rounds to 26
* I want no scourge or burning legion sympathy people. No chars evil to
  the core. WC3 proved the the horde is NOT evil per se and I want to
  keep it that way.
* beginning gold is 5000 gp. I know this is below what the DMG offers for
  4th level chars, but I want more economic verisimilitude in the game
  so while treasure will less than might be randomly generated by treasure
  tables, it will be still over the income of "Normal" people.
* designing a background for you character WILL be apreciated and I am open
  to a group concept.
* you will not need the WCRPG book to play, but I want familiarity with the
  "world" of Warcraft, for example you played through the computer game. For 
  other rules the SRD3.5 should suffice, although
  I will use PHB, DMG and MM. I will help as best as I can but please understand
  that I cannot post copyrighted material.
* I am not adverse to using certain rules or equipment from "Arcana
  Unearthed", like dire weapons or exotic armour.
* Please submit your characters in the standard format used throughout the
  WotC books: Name, gender race class, HD (hp), etc.
* because I like to tailor adventures & campagins to fit the characters that
  do them, I cannot provide a defintive guide for creating them. If you guys
  come up with a group concept, no DM interventions is required.
  But please keeps in mind that I want to involve seach & exploration missions
  (at first!) and want to involve the Gobo city of Rachet.
(also: the addtion below)
* die rolling will be done by me with rolls posted
* I can post once daily, under the week I can try to go for maybe twice.
  Most Sundays I cannot post
* please no Half-X please. the WC games did not protray hybrid races and I
  personally think their inclusion in the WCRPG not very "close" to the
  world of WC.
* while I will somewhat play up to the lure and ambivalence of arcane magic,
  i see the the relation of demons and magic as an exterior, not an intrinsic
  one. Consequently, ther will be some prejudice, the addiction and the parasitic
  realation of demons to arcana, but no wizard or sorcerer will be forced on
  a path of evil just by spellcasting.
* reading other posts remined me: i will decide on case by case basis if you 
  can use material from non-core books

*Your characters are hired as bodyguards or scouts or muscle or for some other function by by a goblin explorer named Martin George.*

For a current listing of who plays, see post #11 below.

I hope this leaves no questions, but if so don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## garyh (Nov 14, 2003)

Just checking in from the other thread.  I'm still in for an Orc scout.


----------



## sophist (Nov 15, 2003)

*Additions*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> Just checking in from the other thread.  I'm still in for an Orc scout.




welcome.

I have aquired the Warcraft Manual of Monsters (WCMM) yesterday evening and now I have everything set. The first adventures will be "on the road" ....
to where and why?
My a basic assumption is that you are (a group of) adventurers on the road to
Rachet, where you are hired for an expdition organzied by the tinker Martin
George
what is the situation?
you are on your way lead by the Furbolg guide Tedd towards your next waypoint,
the village of Barrenrim where peons from the horde try to eke out an existence.

I have upped the equipment allowance, seeing that you would need adequate
Items in this world.

Please post your characters in the Rouge's gallery thread "The Haunting of barrenrim". you will find Tedds listing there as an opening post.


----------



## Thels (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm still in, though not entirely sure what to play, depending on the others.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Nov 16, 2003)

Working on the Shaman =] I've been ill myself for ~5 days, feeling a bit better now, so hopefully I can get some stuff done today.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 17, 2003)

Me, me, me! Elf, elf, elf!


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Gonna be an Orc Barbarian1/Fighter3 planning to be a Mounted Warrior.


----------



## Rino (Nov 17, 2003)

if there is a spot open i'll take it, i have played warcraft but that has been a long time ago. 

not sure what i'm going to play
1. elf archer
2. dwarf fighter (warrior)

are we going for 3.0 or 3.5? but are no problem for me..


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Lol, Venus, Robbert, Rino, me, this party is gonna have quite a lot of dutch players in it this way


----------



## sophist (Nov 17, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Lol, Venus, Robbert, Rino, me, this party is gonna have quite a lot of dutch players in it this way




very good we're set to go.


do far we have:

3 orcs (grayh, thels & venus)
and one elf (robert)
and one undecided between dawf & elf. (rino)

these are five people, so the is place for one more in my planning if another one comes.

night-elf are more likely to join the horde, but with a good
reason high elf are also fine. dwarf is the least likely race
to fit in, but with a noce story most things are possible.  

I have some ideas ready, so that you will get to shaman, too
later in this game. Plans plans go faaar ....  

Tomorrow I plan on posting the opening of the playing thread over on the over message board.


----------



## sophist (Nov 17, 2003)

whoops, my browser fooled me yesterday into thinking posting did not
work while it did.
Anyway, this way I can use this post to keep track of the characters in
the campaign:
(18.11. so far we have six, and a friend of mine MIGHT join and that is
enough, although a small troop of characters might give a truer Warcraft
feel to the game   )
(10.12. most canidates dropped away it seems - so a new try to fill the ranks)

Chars playing now:

 Narash Foresthome - tauren Brb1/Ftr2 (radish - char posted: YES!)
 Shannyn Rageblade - night elf Brb 3 (robert - char posted: YES!)
Nearly played, but something happend?

 KEZZET WOLFTEETH - orc Brb1/Ftr3 (thels - char posted: 3/4)
 garyh - probably orc scout - char posted: NO
 venus - unfortunatly ill


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Link to RG thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=69261


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm still interesting, if there's space left.

I'm thinking the night elf archer, but if we have an elf or two, I could also go Tauren.

If there's still space, lemme know, and I'll put something together in the next couple days.


----------



## sophist (Nov 18, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I'm still interesting, if there's space left.
> 
> I'm thinking the night elf archer, but if we have an elf or two, I could also go Tauren.
> 
> If there's still space, lemme know, and I'll put something together in the next couple days.




OK, there is still one spot open .... of course you can play. A tauren would be
most interesting from my perspective, but in the end it's _your_ character.

Looks like if Nigh-Elfs are popular. But let's admit it we all played those
humans and high-elfs in a 100 campaigns, so I understand why you go for a change. 

I'd like to ask how the book situation is .... do you all have the WCRPG book?
And which parts of WC did you play? I played all three, although I find the
computer on random maps too hard.
I assume everyone is familar with D&D 3.5 or at least 3.0.

For background info you can use probably the WC3 manual, too. I vaguely remeber that there were maps and stuff while thumbing through it, but it
now seems lost somewhere I can't find it now.  

I will postpone the beginning a bit until more characters are posted in the RG.

one last question: would you like me to play more the director, giving you
choices in combat and at critical points, or do you want a more free experience
which will otoh probably take longer to play through?
I am more for the second alternative, although I don't know if that bogs play down too much ....


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 18, 2003)

It's really your choice how 'tight' the script is, but remember, in the computer game _everything_ is scripted...


----------



## Thels (Nov 18, 2003)

I own and played War1, War2, War2x, War2bne, War3, War3x. I've finished the War2, War2x and War3 campaigns. Never finished the War1 campaign (got that after I got War2, so I didn't like the engine that much). Probably will finish the War3x campaign when I got enough spare time. I laugh at opposing computer players. I could take out the CPU 1v2 in War2. Warcraft is IMHO the #1 computer game. I own the Warcraft RPG book. I possess no Warcraft novels.


----------



## sophist (Nov 18, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> It's really your choice how 'tight' the script is, but remember, in the computer game _everything_ is scripted...




I am usally very open about these things, my addies are never scripted in a computer game way .... so people
use your free will.   



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> I possess no Warcraft novels.




Me neither. And the problem of those novels is that they are not "official". So even if nice things happen in those novels, they are reflected nowhere else.

I myself played all games through, but not WC3x.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmmm.  We seem to be strongly lacking in magical ability.  I'm going to go Tauren, as I like them, but I'm torn between a Tauren Healer, possibly angling towards Druid, or a Tauren Ftr/Barb, headed towards Hunter.

Anyone have a preference?  

And I am about the same as Thels - I've played all the Warcrafts to this point, read no novels, and I have access to the War book, though I may buy it soon, as I think it's at my local Half-Price right now.  I actually think we need to get toether at some point and play a big ol' bnet game soon.    I was fairly good at 2, damn good at 3 for a while, then people caught up (I got the game the day it came out, so I was ahead of the curve mostly.).  But I'd love to get a good 4v4 game goin' again.  

I think I'm going to go with the Hunter Tauren for now, because I can put that together w/existing materials.  I actually love to play an AU Totem Warrior, if that's an option, btw.

I have been playing DnD for far too long, though I haven't picked up 3.5 - I went AU instead.  I ahve the SRD, though.

I prefer the open-ended games, although acceleration through the "slow" times is fine w/me to advance plot.


----------



## garyh (Nov 18, 2003)

I've played all the WC games and Expansions except for the WCIII: Frozen Throne expansion.  Still waiting for that to get down to $20.  

I have the WCRPG Core book, and just Sunday I also purchased the WC: Manual of Monsters.

Speaking of the WC:MM, I'm considering switching from an Orc to a Jungle Troll (ECL +1) for my Scout, if that's okay with you, sophist.

Either play style is fine by me.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 19, 2003)

Got my Tauren up. btw.


----------



## Thels (Nov 19, 2003)

What abilities do trolls get? They should've been in the core book as they're an important part of the horde.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 19, 2003)

But if everything was in the main book, would you buy the extras?  

I like the fact that we'll be a mostly orc party - that just seems right for the horde....

Mebbe someone will go Mounted Warrior, and can play Thrall....


----------



## sophist (Nov 19, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I like the fact that we'll be a mostly orc party - that just seems right for the horde....
> Mebbe someone will go Mounted Warrior, and can play Thrall....




 no far seer class as yet ....

Well, I'll handle all questions here, also those concerning the characters.

According to The WCMoM, the Trolls left the Orcs after their defeat in the second war .... but now that I write this, I remeber that even in WC3 there were Troll Axe Throwers I think.

The MoM has it's fair share of errors, especially when assigning level adjustments. Morlocs +0 is sheer joke with a total of 10 attribute bonus points and no malus. Anyway that reminds me of ....

I am not totally against a troll, although you can exspect many social difficulties, garyh. (In pure Horde towns not so much, as an afterthought) Also I think that Forest Trolls should have +2 level adjustment (at least). Remeber that certain special abilities are much more worth for a PC,
and fast healing is definitly one of them("as long as I don't die I'm back to full health in 10 minutes"). Also, forest trolls get whopping attribute boni. Comparing the stats forest trolls get in the MoM to Tauren and elfs, the level adjustment
must be higher. But I am willing to give it a try. Thus, you can have a forest troll as written with level adjustment +2 or you can use jungle troll stats (for level adjustment +1) and we all just treat your character as if he is really a forest troll. Or just stick with an orc. These options I can offer.

As for the Tauren, your feats and items seem ok for me. I don't have AU with me, but a low level effect from AU won't threaten balance in Warcraft. I can't find your banner in the WC, is it in AU, too? I will look at home again (as I am posting most of the time from the University), but from your description, I can't see how this will disturb the game.
Your Feat selection is ok, and given the fact that _Pulverize_ is a full-round action, I am willing to dispense with the strict need for a tauren totem. But remeber that your _Friend of the Totem_ feat gives you proficiency with a totem anyway. But ramming your halberd into the earth combined with a hearty stomp is enough for me.
But I will rule that creatures get a save bonus based on size,
+2 per size level beyond medium, also +2 if it is a four-legged creature.

Robert, your character is ok for me. The least thing I exspected was a Brb, but fine idea IMHO.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 19, 2003)

Excellent.  I like the Totem as well, but the style of the Halberd just seems cool.  Plus the fact that it's a reach weapon, combined with a Tauren's reach, is kinda cool.    The Tauren seem especially suited for reach, since they can gore at close range.  It was mainly the art that won me over, though - all the really cool Tauren art seemed to have the Halbard.

The banner is something I just created, using the DMG rules on item creation.  I assume that it would occupy the vest slot, since it's connected to a brace on his chest.  It's just a limited save bonus +1, which is bonus squared x 250 gp.  It just seemed flavorful to me.  I was inspired for that by the war banners that the blademasters (I think it was) carried in War3.  I figured that he'd have it enchanted as a wonderous item as time goes on, to give it multiple effects (at a higher cost), and possibly be able to extend those bonuses to others waaaaaaay in the future.

And yeah, the gloves are a 1st level AU spell, cast as a first level caster.  Style-wise, I see it as something where he lays his hands on the ground, concentrates, then rubs them across his face and snout, and can then scent things for 10 minutes.  Not at all unbalancing, it would seem.

I am an AU junkie, so I tend to get a lot of inspiration from there, just to warn you.    And the Tauren seem uniquely suited to be a very ceremonial type of race, so....

I'll get his backstory up soon, too, so we can work out the meeting of our group.


----------



## sophist (Nov 19, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> The banner is something I just created, using the DMG rules on item creation.  I assume that it would occupy the vest slot, since it's connected to a brace on his chest.  It's just a limited save bonus +1, which is bonus squared x 250 gp.  It just seemed flavorful to me.  I was inspired for that by the war banners that the blademasters (I think it was) carried in War3.  I figured that he'd have it enchanted as a wonderous item as time goes on, to give it multiple effects (at a higher cost), and possibly be able to extend those bonuses to others waaaaaaay in the future.




All ok. I like the blademaster banners, too, and was incidentally thinking of them as imagined how your char would use that banner.
And btw Rachet would be the perfect place to get those
further enchantments. Or one could do a story twist involving the Foresthome tribe. Ahh, but for such musing it is yet too early.



> I am an AU junkie, so I tend to get a lot of inspiration from there, just to warn you.    And the Tauren seem uniquely suited to be a very ceremonial type of race, so....




I like AU, and I posted on the board there, although it is a bit since i did it. I considered for a little moment to make AU the basis for this WC game, but it struck me as too far out. I also figured that not many people would go for both AU *and* WC.



> I'll get his backstory up soon, too, so we can work out the meeting of our group.




Good. I am eager to play. And try my mettle as DM in this new medium, but as far I read some in-play threads it is not that different and I exspect no difficulties.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 19, 2003)

Narash has been updated with a backstory and finalized.


----------



## garyh (Nov 19, 2003)

If I remember the WC history correctly, the Forest Trolls were the ones who fought with the Horde in the Second War and then abonded them.  The Jungle Trolls were the Horde's allies in WCIII (and by the book have an ECL +1).  Still undecided between a Jungle Troll and an Orc.  I'm leaning back towards Orc, though, as it would probably fit better with the group.

As for AU and WC combinations, I've been toying with running a game like that for a while.  If you're okay with the idea, sophist, could I switch from a Scout to a Wolf Totem Warrior?  He'd fit the same role in the party, and something about an Orc Wolf Totem Warrior just seems _really _ cool to me.  

I know, I know, I'm being a pain in butt...


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 20, 2003)

Heh.  I was wanting to play a totem warrior too.    Although there's not really a good bull totem warrior out there.  Still, a bear totem would be kinda fun.


----------



## garyh (Nov 20, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Heh.  I was wanting to play a totem warrior too.    Although there's not really a good bull totem warrior out there.  Still, a bear totem would be kinda fun.




When AU first came out, I heard there where a bunch of alternate animals on the AU boards, but I couldn't point you any closer than that.  Monte did make it pretty easy to create new totems, though, which is nice.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Nov 20, 2003)

Short post to let you know I'm still here, but also still ill. I'm on antibiotics now, and slowly getting better, so hopefully I'll be able to post my character this weekend.


----------



## sophist (Nov 20, 2003)

To be honest, I think that scout is truer to the WC setting as I perceive it.
I can understand your eagerness to play a totem warrior, but as I look around
these forums, all AU games are full. 

While I am not so much for intoducing AU as base classes, I can offer you
the totem warrior as a prestige class. This could represent new developments
and reemerging shamanic practice after the third war, which while still not
fully realized, is an option for a dedicated horde warrior.

I wouldn't allow AU spellcasting, as it is too different. Also Akasic and
Oathsworn are out of the question. I'd see unfettered as an alliance prestige
class and warmins are essentially a toned-down fighter class.
I thought armours and stuff like that would give Fighters more equality to a
well-played wizard.(as I play mostly wizards i might be a bit partial here)
Anyway, if you ever run AU/WC, garyh, I want in ......

Your requests are not troubling me, and I strive to give you all the character
that you want, but please unterstand that I want to stay close to the WC
world. So most of the time I will be going for some kind of compromise.
Yes, yes, we philosophers can be difficult people. 

On another note, it is good hear from you, venus. Get well soon.
haven't heard from Rino since his expression of interest.
thels do you really need those troll stats? I could send you a private message.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 20, 2003)

I would like totems as PrC's - that's kinda cool.

And I would argue that the Warmain isn't a toned down fighter - I would put a 16th level warmain against a 16th lvl fighter any day.  But I disgress.  

And yeah, the AU games filled up fast - I actually ended up running one, just because there weren't enough.


----------



## garyh (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm happy to take you up on your Totem PrC offer, sophist!  That's more than fair, and a cool idea to boot.   Just let me know what pre-req's you decide to require for it so I can make sure I get them.


----------



## sophist (Nov 21, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> I'm happy to take you up on your Totem PrC offer, sophist!  That's more than fair, and a cool idea to boot.   Just let me know what pre-req's you decide to require for it so I can make sure I get them.




So much for lightly saying ok.   

It has given me only a light headache. At first look at the class thought: oh dear, this is gonna be hard to convert to 10-level prestige class. But soon enough I began to compute patterns.

So here are your choices: you can take Totem Warrior as written, but I think this way all the cool stuff will be pushed to late, late levels. However, if you want to do this, it's fine by me.
The requirements then will be only:
SKILLS: Knowledge(Religion) 3 Ranks, Knowledge(nature) 5 ranks
FEATS: Friend of the Totem
NOTES: We will use 3.5 Skills, so sneak will be Hide/Move silent again, but your wolf totem will grant them as class skills. Intuit Direction is folded into Survival (as in 3.5).

Secondly, I give you the Totem Warrior as 10 level prestige class:
"After the resurgence of shamanism as the main religion of the horde, not only healers began to talk to the spirits. Some warriors of the horde felt the connection, especially those who took the old ways seriously and took Thrall as a role model. Soon the teachings to become a totem warrior began to spread again."
Hit Die: see below

Prerquisites:
Base Attack Bonus: +4
SKILLS: Knowledge(Religion) 3 Ranks, Knowledge(nature) 8 ranks + Totem Skill 8 Ranks
[the totem skill is one of the skills that your totem grants as class skill. thsis skill cannot be one of the previously noted knowledge skills]
FEATS: Friend of the Totem,Animal Affinity

Class Skills
as noted in AU + totem-related skills (as per D&D 3.5, see NOTES above)

Class Table Formulas
_I wanted to give you a table, but formatting proved such a pain that I did not use it  _
*Base Attack:* As Fighter
*Saves:* As Fighter
*Specials:*
Level 1: Totem Power 1, Totem Animal Companion, Variable Hit Die
Level 2: Totem Power 4
Level 3: Totem Animal Bond
Level 4: Totem Power 8
Level 5: Bonus Feat
Level 6: Totem Power 12
Level 7: Totem Spirit Companion
Level 8: Totem Power 16
Level 9: Totem Animal Speech
Level 10: Totem Power 20

Class Features
*Weapon and Armour Proficiency:* See Totem Warrior in AU
*Totem Power:* These are the Totem Powers as in AU,
the number details at which original Level of AU you would have got the power.
*Vaibale Hit Die:* see p. 50 AU. The HD size is a balancing factor and as such as class feature.
*Totem Animal Companion:* The HD of the companion are its animal HD plus any totem warrior Level.
* Totem Aniamal Bond:*as written on p.56
* Totem Aniamal Spirit Companion:*as written on p.57
* Totem Aniamal Speech:*as written on p.57


----------



## Thels (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm not going to play a Troll in here, but I might do so in an IRL campaign. It'll probably still take a month or so before the book hits the stores around here  Though I don't think PM works without registering.

I've posted most of my character. It still lacks some possessions and background. I was wondering if Dire Wolves were available as regular mounts and if so, how much they would cost me.


----------



## sophist (Nov 24, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> I'm not going to play a Troll in here, but I might do so in an IRL campaign. It'll probably still take a month or so before the book hits the stores around here  Though I don't think PM works without registering.




I am Hamburg, germany, and the MoM was here last week. It should be in your area soon enough.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> I've posted most of my character. It still lacks some possessions and background. I was wondering if Dire Wolves were available as regular mounts and if so, how much they would cost me.




Dire Wolves are available. And since the horde breeds them, but otoh the
dire wold is a more capable fighter than a warhorse, I am setting the price
at 600 gp. This is your basic dire wolf with the "accept a rider" & "attack" tricks. More tricks cost extra.

SO, we have a certain base of characters now, that we could set our eyes upon playing now. If other players supply their char later, I can build them into the
ongoing plot. But I don't see a point in waiting too much longer.


----------



## Thels (Nov 24, 2003)

Since I have Handle Animal (5 ranks, total +9), could I add other tricks myself at no cost? Storywise, I'd like for my character to have raised the wolf since he was a little puppy. It would still cost 600gp of course. The way I see things is that we gathered valuables over time worth 5000 gp, not just went to a convenience store the day before the campaign starts and bought 5000 gp worth of equipment.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm more than ready to play, m'self.  

Entaro Adun!

Err, I mean, Righto.


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm gonna _try_ to get my PC up tonight, but if I don't make it, it won't be till Monday.  If you wanna go on without me, no hard feelings.  My own slacking fault.


----------



## sophist (Nov 26, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Since I have Handle Animal (5 ranks, total +9), could I add other tricks myself at no cost? Storywise, I'd like for my character to have raised the wolf since he was a little puppy. It would still cost 600gp of course. The way I see things is that we gathered valuables over time worth 5000 gp, not just went to a convenience store the day before the campaign starts and bought 5000 gp worth of equipment.




Of course not.
You can add one trick, plus I will roll for two others. I might raise this later as I am not so familiar with the limits of the number of tricks an animal could learn. But these three possible tricks are the minimum I am ok with no matter what any books say.



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> I'm gonna try to get up my PC tonight. If not it's Monday.




Ok, Monday will not too late at all. If you could post a rough description today
even if you don't have your stats ready that should suffice. I can build you into the
first description this way. We won't need stats right away (as you maybe want to
react to the situation at first, maybe even non-violently  ). THis goes for all other
non-posted chars, too, of course (venus, rino).
It's just that other players are now waiting & waiting and that my first adventure can handle that others join a bit later (these were to join Todd the guide IN Barrenrim, not before as all ready chars did). I'd say my DMing experience would let me handle most situations.
Plus, considering the "speed" of PbP gaming, there won't be much more than my initial description until Monday. But since it *seems* that four players (and maybe up to six) are still with me, I want to use this opportunity to get going.

This is not to discourage anyone: come, post your char and you can play.


----------



## sophist (Nov 27, 2003)

*BUMP*
*BUMP*
*BUMP*

I am posting this here to give you oportunity to comment before I try to get this off the ground next week.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 28, 2003)

"Ogres?!  I've got an ogre-slaying knife!  It's +9 against Ogres!"

Oh, wait.

Did you want IC responses here, or just general comments and such like?


----------



## garyh (Dec 1, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> "Ogres?!  I've got an ogre-slaying knife!  It's +9 against Ogres!"
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> Did you want IC responses here, or just general comments and such like?




"I told you, YOU'RE NOT THERE!"

Heh.

I'll get my orc scout up tonight after class.


----------



## sophist (Dec 1, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> "Ogres?!  I've got an ogre-slaying knife!  It's +9 against Ogres!"
> Oh, wait.
> Did you want IC responses here, or just general comments and such like?




what ever you'd like to say OOC, you can post here.



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> I'll get my orc scout up tonight after class.




Cool. With now 4 characters and no response from
the missing players, I will bump the above description into
an IC thread found here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1247095#post1247095

We start playing then. Thx god I found my warcraft3 manual
again: and the maps in the WCRPG and the computer game manual do not quite match, but are close enough. i'make a litte study tonight how the conversion CompGame -> RPG went, so that we all may see a little clearer in that matter.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 2, 2003)

Only thing I would say OOC is that Narash is likely here to explore more, and encounter many and diverse folks in his travels.  He likely talks about his tribe a lot, and asks about other's in the same way to pass the time.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm still here, but also still ill. I don't really know what it is (heck, the doctor doesn't even know), but it's been 3 weeks now and not much improvement. I hope to get my char up soon, but I don't really have much time on my hands, and when I do I need to keep up with my schoolwork, or at least try. 

Again, just letting know I'm still around.


----------



## sophist (Dec 5, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> I'm still here, but also still ill. I don't really know what it is (heck, the doctor doesn't even know), but it's been 3 weeks now and not much improvement. I hope to get my char up soon, but I don't really have much time on my hands, and when I do I need to keep up with my schoolwork, or at least try.
> 
> Again, just letting know I'm still around.




Hi, I am still here, too.
If there's anything me can to help you let me know.

However the characters there are still only 3 chars posted !!
Please do it _now (or soon at least)_. We waited long enough.   
Tomorrow I'll go on with those who have posted their char.

I am not blaming you or anyone, but don't we want to go on?


----------



## sophist (Dec 8, 2003)

sophist said:
			
		

> I am not blaming you or anyone, but don't we want to go on?




Well the activity of most players here indicates a clear NO.

At least two people took the time to do character in full,
and one other at saying that she's ill.

The other's all but vanished, or is no activity for over a week normal?  I'd go on with those who deigned to do a full char if they want to ...

But garyh and thels both posted today, but did not complete their characters here. I take this as an expression of disinterest. It's open when venus gets better.

So, what to do robert and radish? Given the above facts, you want to go away, too? I am flexible enough to handle you
two as players and we could try and reopen for new players.
But that would make only sense for me when you stay.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 8, 2003)

Well, I'm up for it - I have plenty of time on my hands at work, and I've been in a few games where it was me, and one other player for a while.  I'd assume garyh would show up - he's the iconic PbP'er, so he may just be overly busy - he's been posting very little in my pbp game as well, but I'd say he'll reappear soon enough.

I'd say we push on, at least for a little while, and see if people show up.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm not about to let another game die on me, so I'll do whatever you want.


----------



## sophist (Dec 9, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> I'm not about to let another game die on me, so I'll do whatever you want.




All you need to do is going on playing.  



			
				dead_radish said:
			
		

> I'd say we push on ....




Good. Let's do it.
Hopefully others show up, but i'll look if one player that in RL expressed interest
will show. And maybe even those that, how I might have too quickly assumed,
may come back ... we'll see.

I will be going for a quicker advancment, I think, so that we can play through a wide variety of WC concepts. And many are indeed at higher levels that I orginally planed.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 10, 2003)

Works for me.  

And I have this image of RR standing over the thread, pumping the electronic heart manually, screaming "DON'T YOU DIE ON ME!  DON'T YOU DARE DIE ON ME!" in high dramatic fashion.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Dec 10, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Works for me.
> 
> And I have this image of RR standing over the thread, pumping the electronic heart manually, screaming "DON'T YOU DIE ON ME!  DON'T YOU DARE DIE ON ME!" in high dramatic fashion.



 Heh.


----------



## sophist (Dec 10, 2003)

Robert, I am working under the assumption that if you don't post in the IC thread,
your char keeps doing what she did in your first post .....

Or am I too fast for you?


----------



## Thels (Dec 11, 2003)

Oops, argh...

/me heads over to the RG thread.


----------



## Thels (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm sorry, i've been really busy and hadn't time to reply everywhere. This situation doesn't last too long though (see sig).

For animal tricks, this is 3 per intelligence + bonus tricks for special creatures, such as a Beastmaster's Animal Companion and a Mounted Warrior's Mount. Dire Wolves have an intelligence of 2 and thus can learn 6 tricks. Anyhow, here's a list of tricks I might want Nightclaw to have in addition to Attack and Accept a Rider, with the ones I like most at the top. Could you tell me which ones he has?:

Attack All *
Track
Housebroken ^
Guard
Down
Defend
Heel

* With Attack, if you spend only one trick, it will only attack the more common enemies, like humanoids, giants and animals. You need to spend two tricks for it to attack other creatures, like abberations and undead.

^ Housebroken is from Arms and Equipment guide and simply means it doesn't make a mess of things when you take it indoors.


----------



## sophist (Dec 11, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, i've been really busy and hadn't time to reply everywhere. This situation doesn't last too long though (see sig).




I think here's the root of our misunderstanding. I understood "less sporadic" probably all the wrong way.

For animal tricks, in addtion to the two known, I give you a combat oriented selection, which is so shortly after the third war a prevalent one:

Attack All *
Guard
Down
Heel



> ^ Housebroken is from Arms and Equipment guide and simply means it doesn't make a mess of things when you take it indoors.




But it's ok, if you want to take this later ...


----------



## sophist (Dec 18, 2003)

I will keep the pace over the next two weeks. I don't know if I can post
more often then the three updates/week that I did so far ... but I can keep up those 3 times even over the holidays.

I give the two chars 300 xp for that encounter.
This is much, I know but I do so on purpose: speedy leveling serves us to explore the system and more creatures of the world that I could send you
at 4th-5th level.

Future xp will be noted in the IC thread (or is that unusual)?


----------



## Thels (Dec 19, 2003)

Sorry for not replying earlier. Last few days have been really hectic. I should be active a lot more from now on. I'll push myself to finish my character somewhere today.

As for Barrenrim (and the email), perhaps Kezzet could have arrived there only recently?


----------



## Rayex (Dec 20, 2003)

*Greetings*

Greetings sophist and you other WarCraft RPG'ers!

I followed a link you gave over at the Warcraft PRG forum. I have read this thread, as well as the character and the RPG threads. I am new to this on-line RPG conscept, but would like to join in anyway. I do have some experience in pen&paper RPGs though.

The character I'm thinking of is a Tauren Healer, aiming for Shaman or Druid of the Wild. (Almost certain I'll choose Shaman, but not 100% sure yet.)

Can't think of anymore else to say right now, but I'll check in for any replies often. (It's not like I have a life besides computers    )


Rayex


----------



## millclose (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi,
I'm new too.  I am a massive warcraft fan, and have just got a copy of the WarcraftRPG.  I have never played d&d at all, let alone online, but I'm willing to learn and cant wait to participate one day soon.

Cheers


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 24, 2003)

Welcome!    I know we can definately use some more players - we went from too many to not enough real quick - I think it's the time of year.

I can't speak for Sophist, but I'm sure he'd love to have ya, and I know Narash would be more than interested in some new companions.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 25, 2003)

*Great*

Thanx!

I've made my character, a Female Tauren healer, wanting to become a shaman, and I'll post her when/if the GM wants me to.
Then I'll be ready to join in at once. I'm itching to play, hehe.


----------



## millclose (Dec 25, 2003)

I want to play as  a goblin tinker, but i have never set up a character before, and i dont have any dice.  I will try and do my best though.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 25, 2003)

You got a character sheet? That usually helps when you make it. Use this settup when you're making it: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=69261

also, you dont use dice for creating this character, you use the point buy system. Do you have the Players Handbook? Everything you need should be there. 
I could help you out, if you have MSN messenger, og IRC, if you want to!

Rayex


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 26, 2003)

If you're still looking (and it seems you are), I'm definitely interested. I do not have any WC source books, but I have finished WC3 and I'm in the middle of Frozen Throne. If I'm accepted, I'm definitely up for suggestions as to what the group wants for new characters.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 26, 2003)

Well, we've currently got a warrior type (Me) and an archer type (RR), and a potential healer type.  Personally, I'd like to see either an arcanist or a goblin tinker, but the goblin would really require access to the books, since there's so much technology involved.

We are in desparate need of some actual orcs - right now we've got 2 taurens and a night elf, who are all horde inclined, but no one to grunt and groan and pick their noses.  

As for the book issue - once you make a character, it's still fundementally 3.x - the races and classes are different, and there a few new feats, but once you make a character, you can pretty much just rp from there based on the games and your background....


----------



## sophist (Dec 27, 2003)

Hello, i m back .....  

Xmas proved mch more busy than I thought. I thought that my friends had no time (and I have not much of my family left to celebrate), so that I could find an Internet cafe earlier to post stuff. But they had time   . And I even got invited to a very good Xmas meal etc.

A firend of mine again said on this occasion to be interested in an orcish healer.

And hello to raynex, millclose and seonaid. Good to have new people interested.
I will build everyone right into this scene. Just post a char or here if you need help building your character.

right now, my time runs out ... I am stealing time from a Boot Hill campaign where I should be at, but I wouldn't want you to wait any longer for a life sign of me.

I'll be back as soon as possible, but I don't know when the cafes open tomorrow.

Oh, and thanks radish for giving a nice welcome to the other while I was away drowning in beer.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 27, 2003)

Hello, and merry xmas to you!

Thanx for allowing me to join, I've already made my character, and I'll post it with the other characters in a minute!

Rayex


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 27, 2003)

Couple questions.

1. Is Kezzet joining us?

2. For the Tauren healer - do you want to work up a previous history for our characters, being as they are both Tauren?  Perhaps their tribes have interacted in the past?


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks, dead_radish, for your help. I'll read up on the threads and hopefully have something put together (or at least a bunch of questions and a concept) today or tomorrow.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 27, 2003)

Ok, first set of questions. I am willing to play an orc, and since d_r said you need arcanists, can an orc be a wizard/sorceror in WC? If so, let me know what changes need to be made to the class (up through level 4), if anything, since I don't have the WC books. Also, what, if anything, is different for the WC orc as opposed to the D&D orc? Actually . . . I don't have stats for an orc anything, since I only have the PHB. Ugh, after reading all this, I'm thinking maybe I need more sourcebooks than I have.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 27, 2003)

Heh.  It is somewhat of a change - the orcs get +2 con, -2 cha, I believe, but I don't have the books with me.  They can rage an additional time/day if they take barbarian classes.

I don't remember the arcane caster info, but I can look it up tonight and give some info if no one has posted by then....

I can give the orc info as well tomorrow, if someone hasn't already posted it by then.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks. I'll await your post.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 27, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Couple questions.
> 
> 1. Is Kezzet joining us?
> 
> 2. For the Tauren healer - do you want to work up a previous history for our characters, being as they are both Tauren?  Perhaps their tribes have interacted in the past?





Yeah. that could be possible.
I am open for suggestions!
Maybe a love-affair is in the air?? *grins*


----------



## Rayex (Dec 27, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ok, first set of questions. I am willing to play an orc, and since d_r said you need arcanists, can an orc be a wizard/sorceror in WC? If so, let me know what changes need to be made to the class (up through level 4), if anything, since I don't have the WC books. Also, what, if anything, is different for the WC orc as opposed to the D&D orc? Actually . . . I don't have stats for an orc anything, since I only have the PHB. Ugh, after reading all this, I'm thinking maybe I need more sourcebooks than I have.





Orc traits: 
+2 con, -2 int.
size: medium
speed: 30
Low light vision.
Battle rage: Rage 1/day (if barbarian, this is in addition to barbarian rage, if other class, only 1/day)
Weapon familiarity: treat orcish claws as martial, not exotic
weapon proficiency: get martial  weapon proficiency for battleaxe
+2 racial bonus on Handle Animal (wolf) considered class skill for orcs.
+1 racial bonus  attack bonus against humans.
Automatic Languages: Common and Orc
Bonus Languages: Goblin, Low Common, Taur-ahe
Favored Class: fighter.

as for the differences between sorcerers and wizards in D&D and WC are:
Not able to cast:
All monster summoning spells (I-IX)
All planar binding spells.
Following necromancy spells: animate dead, chill touch, circle of death, command undead, control undead, create greater undead, create undead, disrupt undead, energy drain, enervation, gentle repose, ghoul touch, halt undead, horrid wilting, soul bind, undeath to death.
They also get some new spells, in the WC-RPG book, but not many. I can post them tomorrow maybe. A few spells are also a little bit different then in D&D.

Oh, and btw! If you need any info from the DMG, just say so, I'd be happy to post some here.
I hope i dont breake any copyrights now


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks a lot! I appreciate it. Hopefully I'll have a character posted for approval tomorrow.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 28, 2003)

For your approval, Kosk. I am concerned about a few things specifically. The first is the skill K/the planes. Is that applicable? Would K/religion work better? Second, what religion(s) would Kosk know about? Do the orcs have any sort of organized religion? (It's been a while since I've played, and I don't have the WC sourcebooks.) Third, are you limiting the amount of GP per magic item? I know some DM's say "you can only buy single items that cost up to X% of the total gold alloted" or something like that. Just let me know if I overstep any bounds. Also, please check the racial features, since I don't have them (D&D or WC). And, I was never sure about Dex bonus and mechanical ranged weapons (such as my light xbow). Does that get added in (I did) or not? Thanks!

*Kosk*, Male Orc
Transmuter 4 (Prohibited: Enchantment & Necromancy)
Alignment: LN
Size: M
Age: 20
Height: 6'
Weight: around 200#
Eyes: Dark
Hair: Dark
Skin: Pale, but tanned

Str: 10 (+0) (2 pts.)
Dex: 14 (+2) (6 pts.)
Con: 15 (+2) (5 pts. before racial +2)
Int: 16 (+3) (13 pts. before racial -2 and level +1)
Wis: 9 (-1) (1 pt.)
Cha: 9 (-1) (1 pt.)

BAB: +2
Melee: Battleaxe, +2 attack, 1d8+0 damage, x3 critical, slashing
Ranged: Xbow, light, +4 attack, 1d8+2 damage, 19-20/x2 critical, piercing

HP: 14 (HD: 4d4+4)
Speed: 30'
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
AC: 10 base + 2 Dex + 1 item = 13
Touch: 12;  Flat: 11
Fort: 1 base + 1 ability + 1 item = +3
Ref: 1 base + 1 ability + 1 item + 2 familiar = +5
Will: 4 base - 1 ability + 1 item = +4

Feats: Scribe Scroll (class), Toughness, Combat Casting
Languages: Common, Orc (starting); Low Common, Goblin
If I get to add another when my Int bonus goes up, it'll be Taur-ake.

Spells per day:
0: 4 (+1 Transmutation)
1: 3 + 1 bonus (+1 Transmutation)
2: 2 + 1 bonus (+1 Transmutation)

Spells known:
0: Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing LIghts, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation
1: Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Expeditious Retreat, Enlarge Person
2: Web, Detect Thoughts, Locate Object, Blur, Invisibility, Whispering Wind

Skills:
Concentration: 7 ranks + 2 ability = +9 (+13 for defensive casting)
Decipher Script: 7 ranks + 3 ability = +10
Handle Animal (wolf): 2 racial -1 ability = +1
K/arcana: 7 ranks + 3 ability = +1
K/the planes: 1 rank + 3 ability = +4
Listen: 2 familiar - 1 ability = +1
Spellcraft: 7 ranks + 3 ability = +10
Spot: 2 familiar -1 ability = +1

Familiar:
Myev, female weasel
+2 natural armor
7 Int
Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells

Equipment:
Battleaxe.....................10gp...6#
Xbow, light...................35gp...4#
Bolts (10)......................1gp...1#
Backpack.......................2gp...2#
Bedroll...........................1sp...5#
Blanket, winter................5sp...3#
Flint & steel....................1gp...0#
Ink (1 oz. vial).................8gp...0#
Inkpen............................1sp...0#
Rations, trail.....................5sp...1#
Spell component pouch.......5gp...2#
Spellbook........................15gp...3#
Torch..............................1cp...1#
Waterskin.........................1gp...4#
Coins.....................170gp, 7sp, 9cp

Magic items:
Cloak of Resistance +1...1000gp...1#
Pearl of Power 1............1000gp...0#
Ring of Protection +1......2000gp...0#
Wand of Cure Light..........750gp...0#

TOTALS.......................5000gp...33# (light load)

Background: forthcoming


----------



## sophist (Dec 28, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Couple questions.
> 
> 1. Is Kezzet joining us?
> 
> 2. For the Tauren healer - do you want to work up a previous history for our characters, being as they are both Tauren?  Perhaps their tribes have interacted in the past?




1. yes. I hope it is only one or two posts away.

2. it suits me either way. I think it's a nice idea with those combined backgrounds.



			
				seonaid said:
			
		

> For your approval, Kosk. I am concerned about a few things specifically. The first is the skill K/the planes. Is that applicable? Would K/religion work better? Second, what religion(s) would Kosk know about? Do the orcs have any sort of organized religion? (It's been a while since I've played, and I don't have the WC sourcebooks.) Third, are you limiting the amount of GP per magic item? I know some DM's say "you can only buy single items that cost up to X% of the total gold alloted" or something like that. Just let me know if I overstep any bounds. Also, please check the racial features, since I don't have them (D&D or WC). And, I was never sure about Dex bonus and mechanical ranged weapons (such as my light xbow). Does that get added in (I did) or not? Thanks!




K/the planes is applicable: but you would have knowledge of the twisting Nether rather than the astral and the etheral. I have already plans how the nether would interact with the other planes, but I'll leave that for an adventure where one might aspire to clear the arcane of its taint ....

Kosk would know about all major religions, a bit more about demonism and shamanism that the light and the makers, but you would know such things exist.
Btw, all knowledges include the fields defined in 3.5, so K/religion includes knowledge about undead.

After turning a way from the burning legion, the orcs rediscovered under Thrall Shamanism, the whorship of nature spirits. This was a major factor that made the alliance with the Tauen possible.
Others include:
The holy light
Mystery of the Makers (Dwarfs discovering they were created by the titans)
Burning legion
Scourge

All items you bough are ok with me. I had no limits on cost per item. I see it this way: if you want a +2 weapon for 4k gp, you don't have much left.
The only thing that confuses me is that wand are spell trigger items, so how would your Wiz able to use the CLW wand? Maybe I miss something.

Yes, you dex gets added to your crossbow. Some might find this not realistic, but it sure works for me, as it keeps rules clean and simple.

I think your hp are off: you get 4d4+8 (Con 15) and +3 for toughness

everything else looks good. But pls post the ready char to the Rouges gallery thread.http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=69261

Raynex: your char looks fine to me. I did not do any fine computation, but my tendency is to trust the players in these matters.
Millclose: a goblin tinkerer is fine to me. if you need any help just say so. Maybe just post your fist try at it, and we'' work from there?

Ok, I will start composing an IC continuation with both the groups inside and outside of Barrenrims Great Hall.

Inside so far: Kezzet, Krosk, and Kiero.
I toos round several ideas how to include millclose's char, but i think we can improvise for some time without needing his stats, if he's ready to provide a background idea and a name.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 28, 2003)

Ok, I made the changes, and posted in the RG. Since I got rid of the CLW, I have some extra money that I might spend. If I do, I'll let you know and I'll do it before we start.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 29, 2003)

Great! I am ready when you are!

And btw, thats Rayex, not Raynex


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 29, 2003)

Hmmm. There could be a past relationship - possibly she came through his tribe when he was young.  They had a fling, and one or the other of them broke it off - it was years ago, so they aren't still involved, but there is a bit of history there....


----------



## Rayex (Dec 29, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Hmmm. There could be a past relationship - possibly she came through his tribe when he was young.  They had a fling, and one or the other of them broke it off - it was years ago, so they aren't still involved, but there is a bit of history there....




Sounds good to me! Perhaps he were the one who made her realize that her twisted horn wasnt that big of a deal.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 29, 2003)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me! Perhaps he were the one who made her realize that her twisted horn wasnt that big of a deal.



::getting flashbacks of FFX and Kimahri::


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 29, 2003)

Heh.  I hadn't thought of that, but that's horribly amusing.  

That does work for me.  How about this as a general rundown:

Kiore (Innit?) came to Narash's tribe several years ago during her nomadic phase.  She was accepted in by the Foresthome tribe for a time, and introduced to the chief, the shaman, and the important tribe members, which included Narash.  Summer love, whirlwind romance, yadda yadda yadda.  Narash saw her as a Tauren first, then saw the horn.  They had a fling, she moved on.  The key question is how did they leave - amiciably?  Or did she move on feeling like she'd never be part of the tribe he was so important to, leaving him heartbroken?  Or did he spurn her as just a wanderer, and settle down to his "real" business of being a hunter?


----------



## Rayex (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah. I do like that part about leaving him heartbroken though! Might create some... amusing.... situations!


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 29, 2003)

K.  That works for me.  It was probably several years ago that it happened, but it could make some interesting situations, especially when they first meet.  

Which might be soon?  *hint hint*


----------



## Rayex (Dec 29, 2003)

Yup.
Btw, how can i acess my own profile? add an avatar, etc? cant find my profile, hehe


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 29, 2003)

To get your profile, go to the "user cp" link at the top of any page. There should be a bunch of links that let you change things.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanx!
*feels like a total noob*


----------



## sophist (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry for being away.    I am back to work this week and hope that gets my participation back up. At some point, I had to get back here and endure some legitimate bashing.

I am not abandoning this game, so let's see who endured my absence.

Seonaid, I would give you and the others inside the grat hall more info, but I cannot pm - and emailing hasn't led only to good experiences, so I'll ask this time first: if it's ok for you if I mail you.


----------



## Rayex (Jan 13, 2004)

E-mail is fine by me!

amor_fati84@hotmail.com


----------



## sophist (Jan 13, 2004)

While transferring everyone's stats onto a PC rooter i did yesterday, I stumbles upon some very minor things:

Shannyn - the Spell resistance should be 8, not 5.

Kosk - Thoughness does'nt seem to be computed into hp.

I like the backgrounds and will see if I can build them into the plot.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry for being slow and not here. I'm having internet and computer problems. They should all be solved by the end of this week, hopefully. Anyway, email is fine with me as well. LizScott AT aol DOT com. I'll fix Kosk's HP in a few minutes, assuming I don't get kicked off the site.


----------



## sophist (Feb 26, 2004)

*Second wind phase begins*

Well ....

I have been trying to keep this game up, and even as my time dwindles even further, I am stubborn to keep this up.

I started this when in RL I had plenty and too much time on my hands (or so i thought then). I see now that this assement was party due to a failure to confront certain things, and as I did so with the new year, my posting ratio has dropped to almost rock bottom.

I continued with a few combat rounds, but to save time I even did not include game info (but I really did all die rolling as I should).

As I said, I see further RL difficulties coming my way, but now I gathered my wits again and I will REALLY try to post more regularly. I printed out all recent posts in the IC thread and will analyze where I left off.

So far I assume that the following players have put up with me:
robertraets
dead_radish
raynex
seonaid

Let me know if I left someone out or if some of the above are fed up. If you just contine to play you don't need to do anything here. Will be back ASAP IC


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for taking over for me when I've been not here. I'm going to try to keep up from now on. We should have DSL in my house starting this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry I report in myself earlier. I guess I just didn't admit it to myself. But lately, free time has become a little scarce, leaving me with spending to little time to spend on EN World.

Good luck to you and the game.


----------



## Rayex (May 23, 2004)

Hey guys! whatever happened???!


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2004)

No one knows.


----------



## dead_radish (May 26, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> No one knows.




Well, someone does, but they won't tell us.


----------



## Rayex (May 27, 2004)

So, should we try to recruit a new GM?


----------



## Seonaid (May 29, 2004)

Yeah, that would be fine. I was looking forward to this one.


----------



## dead_radish (May 29, 2004)

I'm all about continuing this game - post a GM recruiting thread!


----------



## Rayex (May 29, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I'm all about continuing this game - post a GM recruiting thread!




I did that. Hopefully someone show interest.


----------



## Rayex (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok, seems like this game is dead, for sure!

However! I will start up a WarCraft game shortly, based on the adventures in Lands of Conflict. If you guys are interested, you have first priority. You'll need new characters though.


----------

